# Greetings Gentlemen



## SmEvansWa81 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dear Masons,

I am a 32 year old man living in the Central Texas region who has many interests.  Some of those interests are Writing, Reading, Classical World Literature and American Literature as well as History, Mythology, Genealogy, Comparative Religion, Poetry, Music and Classical American Cinema.  I am also interested in Natural Sciences, Philosophy, Domestic Animals, Nature, Conservation and Wildlife.  I enjoy the outdoors considerably and find that I cannot abide litter.  

My academic accomplishments are less than remarkable.

I am Not a Mason but am preparing to petition for degrees.  I visited my local Lodge yesterday evening and was warmly welcomed by the Masons there.  To be earnest, I was sincerely touched by the kindness of these men.  To them I likely appeared nervous and possibly incompetent.  My wishes in visiting were to appear respectful and to not breach etiquette in any way and to establish contact with some of these Masons ahead of actually petitioning for Degrees.   

My purpose in posting here today is to learn more about the process of petitioning.  I have some concerns about the investigation into my character.  Specifically, I have some worries about poor financial decisions I have made in the past.  In posting this note, I would gratefully receive responses from any who might shed some light on whether or not these mistakes will negatively impact my application process with the Texas Masons.  A close friend of mine who is a Mason pointed out that this may be an issue.  

I do not want to be viewed as a hardship on the Lodge.

During my recent visit with the Masons at my area's local Lodge I was forthright with regard to some youthful indiscretions, wishing to conceal nothing from these men.  These fellows assuaged much of my concern in this area yet I failed to mention to these Gentlemen the important fact that my credit rating is less than stellar and that I am a man with some student loan debt.  To my mind, it behooves me to bring these concerns up prior to petitioning because my understanding is that, if found ineligible to do work with the Masons, I will never have the opportunity of re-petitioning or, perhaps more accurately, never have the luxury of being reconsidered.

So, perhaps this endeavor should be forestalled until I am an older man who is more secure in his finances.  I Know that someone here can shed some light on this concern.  My Sincere Thanks to you in advance for your time and thoughts on the matter.

Cordially Yours,
Seth


----------



## timd24 (Jul 18, 2013)

A "less than steller" credit score is hardly a reason to deny admittance. It is more about character and how you carry yourself, and what is in your heart. You seem to be on the right track be talking to the brothers and putting yourself out there. Masonry takes all walks of life, therefore all income levels, professions and such. It about the man, and how he treats other men.


Best of luck in your endeavor


----------



## SmEvansWa81 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dear Dalinkou and Tim24d,

I just want to thank you for taking the time to respond.  Your words are much appreciated.  My friend who is a Mason will be coming to visit very soon, so perhaps reaching out to the Worshipful Master at my area's local Lodge is indeed a great way to better address this issue.

I feel that both of you have given me some good advice here and look forward to any other viewpoints or comments should they appear in this thread.

Thank you for your help, Gentlemen.


Regards,
Seth


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 3, 2013)

SmEvansWa81 said:


> Dear Masons,
> 
> I am a 32 year old man living in the Central Texas region who has many interests.  Some of those interests are Writing, Reading, Classical World Literature and American Literature as well as History, Mythology, Genealogy, Comparative Religion, Poetry, Music and Classical American Cinema.  I am also interested in Natural Sciences, Philosophy, Domestic Animals, Nature, Conservation and Wildlife.  I enjoy the outdoors considerably and find that I cannot abide litter.
> 
> ...



I congratulate you for making the effort to follow your heart (inner self), and putting yourself out there for review by the Brethren of your chosen Lodge.

Masonry takes Good Men and MAKES THEM BETTER. None of us are perfect, nor do we expect you to be. You have heard the calling, and have taken the first step In a Lifelong journey that is Masonry. 

Remember,  a Mason is a Man that cares for others, that is held to higher standards by the Fraternity, and society. We aren't better than others, but as Brothers we are expected to be held to those standards of decency toward our fellow Man. 

To avail ourselves as Men and Masons, with compassion for the imfirmed, poor, needy, elderly, widowed and orphaned. 

Make no mistake, Masonry is a way of life, it's not something you just do. It's more than attending meetings, it's participation, organizing events, involvement in the public and private sectors, working to better your community, and improving the lives of others through your participation in your Lodge's activities, and your daily life.

If this is what you're  looking for in your life, then I would recommend you follow that calling. If the Lodge decides you're not acceptable (I don't believe you'll have any problems with credit scores), then depending on your states Grand Lodge re-petition requirements you should be able to petition again ( usually after 6 months). 

Best of luck in your quest for affiliation in the Brotherhood that is Masonry. I look forward to hearing about the day you become our Brother.

Yours in His service.

W:. Br. R. Corcoran
Florida


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome Seth!!


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been on many investigating committees and I do not remember a question on the petition about your credit score nor have I ever asked a new petitioner about his credit. The fact that you will have to consider is can you meet your financial obligations to yourself, your family and then to the lodge. There will be some expense involved with each degree. How much is determaned by the individual lodge.

Now for your youthful indescretions, the petition does ask if you have ever been convicted of a felony or misdomeaner of moral terpitude. Also, GLoT has set law now that does not allow a convicted felon to become a Mason. If these youthful dicretions fall under these guidelines, then I fear you will not be permitted.

I hope all works out for you sir.


----------



## SmEvansWa81 (Aug 10, 2013)

To All of You Good Men,

I just want to say Thank You for taking the time to respond.  For the record, the trouble that I was foolish enough to involve myself in many years ago did not result in a felony.  I have been forthright with every Mason I have visited with about these childish, careless and embarrassing misdemeanors.  None seem to think they will prevent me from moving forward with this.

Since posting this thread I have visited four Lodges in my area.  I am committed to submitting a petition and choosing Masonry as a way of life.  I am interested in becoming a Mason not just a card carrying member who is passively involved.  By that I mean that Freemasonry itself resonates deeply with me.  At the risk of sounding effusive and a bit daft I will hazard to state that it seems as if there is an ancestral memory in me which has become activated in the last year.  It seems as if this is guiding me so that I may attempt to take part in a tradition held dear among my ancestors.  I am learning that Freemasonry was immensely important in the lives of my Great Grandfather, my Great Great Grandfather, my Great Great Great Grandfather and his two brothers.  As I may have mentioned on another thread, my Maternal Grandmother was highly involved in the Order of the Eastern Star.  

I have found two Lodges which seem like good fits.  One of them seems like an excellent fit but I am uncertain as to whether or not I will be the kind of member that they want.  There is one other Lodge in my area that I may choose to visit before deciding where to petition but there is nary a shred of doubt in my mind or heart that Freemasonry is something that I must attempt to learn and take part in.  
While I am not wealthy I have discussed initiation fees and dues with my Wife and She feels like these expenses are not something which will prevent me from becoming involved with a Lodge. 

Thank you for your time, your words of encouragement and your advice.  It is genuinely appreciated.

-Seth


----------



## SmEvansWa81 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you Brother Stewart.


----------



## ErvAlmighty (Aug 13, 2013)

I am 25 and also have misdemeanors but handed in my petition 2 days ago. Despite being nervous just hope for the best. Since you are older you should look into expunging your record. It's about $400 but will deff be worth it in the long run.


Freemason Connect HD


----------

